# Big Girls Pen



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

They are all a week old and checking out the big girls pen. The are loving it! They've all had dust baths already! Susie is checking them out...


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Everybody looks fat and healthy.Good job,Nanny!


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Thx, CQ! I normally wouldn't have put them outside so early but with the plastic sheeting around the grow out pen it was as warm as their brooder box. They loved it, but they were so tired that they ate a little and completely crashed and burned all on top of each other when I put them back in the brooder.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Chickies love out side. I usually keep one of those clampy heat lamp ready and kind of hang it facing in but outside the door.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I don't have electricity in my coop. Believe me, they are quite warm. They've all been taking their dust baths and running and flapping all over the coop. It's 76 and probably 10 degrees warmer in their pen because of the plastic sheeting. Where Susie is standing is the only open place.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I have my coop electric from a heavy duty extension cord hooked up 100 feet away. Then it comes into the coop and is attached to a multi plug thing. It's really useful to have electric back there. It runs my light, my fans, or sometimes my compressor.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

If they were cold they'd be all huddled up.They look fine,running around.I don't think you have to worry about them being cold.Wish it was in the mid 70's here.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Seminole, it's 300 ft to our nearest electrical hook on. An extension that long would loose a lot of amperage. We've talked about running it to the coop but it's just not in the budget. I have solar lights in the coop. Other than that, we don't need it. The coop is shaded by a huge tree and there's plenty of water.


----------



## esnova (Sep 30, 2015)

I have a question and wasn't sure where to post. My hens have been laying great for about 4 months now. I gathered an egg this morning that was only about 1/3 normal size. Maybe 1 inch diameter curiosity got the best if me. I cracked the egg...normal shell hardness. The membrane inside was a bit tougher than normal but....no yolk. Only yellowish egg white. Any ideas??


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

esnova said:


> I have a question and wasn't sure where to post. My hens have been laying great for about 4 months now. I gathered an egg this morning that was only about 1/3 normal size. Maybe 1 inch diameter curiosity got the best if me. I cracked the egg...normal shell hardness. The membrane inside was a bit tougher than normal but....no yolk. Only yellowish egg white. Any ideas??


It happens.I believe people call it a fart egg.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

It's pretty normal in young hens...


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

nannypattyrn said:


> Seminole, it's 300 ft to our nearest electrical hook on. An extension that long would loose a lot of amperage. We've talked about running it to the coop but it's just not in the budget. I have solar lights in the coop. Other than that, we don't need it. The coop is shaded by a huge tree and there's plenty of water.


I know what you mean. I have to use the long cord directly to run my compressor.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I've got a 100' orange extension cord running to my coop,too.The heated waterer and 2 lights are out there.Unplugged the waterer yesterday,one light has been off most of the winter and today I unplug the other light.The night time temps are going into the 40's.For at least a week.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

esnova said:


> I have a question and wasn't sure where to post. My hens have been laying great for about 4 months now. I gathered an egg this morning that was only about 1/3 normal size. Maybe 1 inch diameter curiosity got the best if me. I cracked the egg...normal shell hardness. The membrane inside was a bit tougher than normal but....no yolk. Only yellowish egg white. Any ideas??


I've had it happen on occasion, nothing to worry about.


----------

